# Kitchen do-over



## Diane M (Jan 30, 2008)

I have just painted my kitchen cabinets a linen white and the walls a soft yellow. It looks really good, and I am very happy with the results! Now I am changing the countertops. I want granite,and am leaning towards a dark counter color. A black with lighter flecks perhaps? Any comments?


----------



## BleachCola (Dec 29, 2007)

do u have pics of the kitchen ?


----------



## sunnydd (Feb 3, 2008)

I saw a "flip" show where the house had white laminate cabinets and they refinished them in a tuscan type paint finish? or was that a laminate overlay? anyone have any ideas


----------



## PassionateDIY'er (Feb 28, 2008)

Black and dark charcoal gray shows dirt and dust. More flecks or textured the counter material the better to hide dirt/dust.


----------



## Sandra31 (May 1, 2008)

Would a light granite top counter be too white? Maybe if you have steel appliances the grey black counter top would look better... I re did my kitchen (which was really small and only had a small window) in all white with stainless steel fittings and appliances and it was brilliant for the space... your lucky to be getting granite bench tops!!!


----------

